# safety shoes/boots



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

These shoes were so sexxy, I had to buy them.

So what are you guys wearing?????

Personally, can't stand the boots, no matter how light weight they say they are, I find their always too heavy by the end of the day.

I always seem to gravitate towards the Dakota tarantula shoes.:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

K-swiss


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Vasque Juxt. Great for working on concrete and stiltz. I am on my 4th pair. Best deal is at campsaver.com. Very light and durable. Worth every penny.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://answers.cabelas.com/answers/...-questions-answers/questions.htm?sort=recenta


I wear these..They are l/w! Soft rubber soles . Great for for scaffold monkeys! :yes: But ...1 year tops !

I bought a pair of new balance sneakers for work recently ...They lasted a month !:furious:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

http://www.zcoil.com/


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.batesfootwear.com/US/en-us/Mobile/Product.mvc.aspx/11347M/19486?galleryKey=0


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

http://www.fswshoes.com.au/Product/Oliver-Footwear_55_245-Black/BM81.BLK


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

good idea for hot summer


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

OMG they are the coolest safety shoes 
I want them
http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/work...lor-style-safety-sneakers_o.aspx?dfpzone=home


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Wolverine 10" durashock wellingtons/ropers (depending on what side of the world you are on!)

I work commercial so we have to wear boots ALL the time, even on stilts. I learned to walk then in boots years ago, did a little discrete sidejob and walked em in sneakers the first time and HOT DAMN it feels good. 

These boots are the toughest ive found, justins didnt last me 6 months last pair I bought. Was a justinan before they started manufacture in china. The quality simply isnt there anymore.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I buy Oliver. They're great work boots but I wear them 10 hrs daily so guess a pair of safety sneakers would be even greater for me.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I tried Olivers but they didn't suit my feet. Steel Blue for me.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I had few pairs of Blue Steel and they are good too but I can get Oliver cheaper,
in Summer I will have a pair of sneakers though...definitely


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I've been wearing Red Wing 875's since I was 14 years old. I'm retired and just bought another pair in January. I currently have 5 pairs from brand new to really old and almost look homeless. My sneakers I bought in 2003 still look brand new, because I never wear them. Once broken in these are the most comfortable. I have a pair of Vasque all leather hiking boots, but only wear them when it snows.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hzq80eMcNk


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a pair of 2000ish Danner all leather for the wet stuff. Back when they were made in the USA. My newer vasque hikers are the bomb though. There not leather but are waterproof lightweight and are unreal for casual or light hikes.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I like my Georgia boot romeos


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

drywallmike08 said:


> I like my Georgia boot romeos


How do the georgias hold up? I picked up a pair of georgia wellingtons on sale a month or so back for $50. I wear them casually now but have yet to work in them. Price was too good to pass up.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I pay 65$ and get about 2 years out of them


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Who needs the boots with such beauties?

Light and nice ....they give you wings ......no more boots for me


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I think im going to swing that way to on my next pair keke, Feeling a bit over boots.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

keke said:


> Who needs the boots with such beauties?
> 
> Light and nice ....they give you wings ......no more boots for me


My last pair of Puma's was 1975 when I was 15 years old. Didn't even know they still made them?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Go Mrwillys, Looks like your a little ahead of your time trying a bmx stunt, Shame that career didn't work out, Those guys are loaded now, Is it Hoffman bros?? In the 80s, Built a ramp and did the first big air jump, Set the industry off and away it went.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

cazna said:


> Go Mrwillys, Looks like your a little ahead of your time trying a bmx stunt, Shame that career didn't work out, Those guys are loaded now, Is it Hoffman bros?? In the 80s, Built a ramp and did the first big air jump, Set the industry off and away it went.


Those Puma's were a real trend setter at the time. We mostly had converse prior to that.
I started in the very beginning of BMX in the early 70's when we used converted Schwinn Stingrays. I remember going to watch Danny Oakley (Oakley sunglasses) from So Cal race at our Nor Cal track. By 18 though I was pretty much out of it.

Nicole Kidman's first movie was filmed in Australia called BMX Bandits.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I had a BMX as well, Loved it, great fun, Had my fair share of spills too never broke anything though luckly, Such a short time in life yet so much fun, Felt like you were flying but really it wasn't much, Your jump in that pics a good one, I don't think I ever got that high but I moved on to mountain bikes at 12 or 13.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Sweet bmx mr willys are you doing a bunny hop there ?
I remember bmx bandits. Do you remember the movie Rad that got me into bmx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

I just buy pos boots from the local walmart and buy some super heavy in soles. I can buy myself 6 set of these for what some of you are posting. Then again I don't expect them to last more than a year each.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Sweet bmx mr willys are you doing a bunny hop there ?
> I remember bmx bandits. Do you remember the movie Rad that got me into bmx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 I still watch Rad about once a year and Lori Loughlin is so hot when she was that age! Go Cru Jones! Still got my VCR in my bedroom, because it's never been released on DVD. Only bootleg.

Shelwyn, good for you if you can wear those. I tried some others, but always go back to my Redwings and having them resoled.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

MrWillys said:


> Shelwyn, good for you if you can wear those. I tried some others, but always go back to my Redwings and having them resoled.


Ah didn't mean to come off as offensive. I've thought of having one of those resoled as the only problem is the bottom wears out fast. I'm never sure if it's worth it since they're so cheap but they work really well for me. Also they're size 14 and easy to buy. I don't have to special order them online or what ever hah.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Shelwyn said:


> Ah didn't mean to come off as offensive. I've thought of having one of those resoled as the only problem is the bottom wears out fast. I'm never sure if it's worth it since they're so cheap but they work really well for me. Also they're size 14 and easy to buy. I don't have to special order them online or what ever hah.


 No offense taken, I think it's great if you can wear those. Mine are now over $200 USD a pair, and they want $90 to resole them. The soft sole are very comfortable to me so I still wear them. When it's hot I'll wear sandals. Old pair for walking up the hill and new ones for shopping out with the wife.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Shelwyn said:


> I just buy pos boots from the local walmart and buy some super heavy in soles. I can buy myself 6 set of these for what some of you are posting. Then again I don't expect them to last more than a year each.


 I did that with a pair of shoes once. Tried on $250+ pairs of shoes and ended up with a $20 pair from Walmart and a good insert. Things were comfortable - I especially liked the extra width - but needed the insert for comfort. Now that my Red Wings are well past their prime, thinking to do that for new boots, as well. Go light as I can this time, while still meeting safety regs. Taping doesn't need weighty boots.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

JustMe said:


> I did that with a pair of shoes once. Tried on $250+ pairs of shoes and ended up with a $20 pair from Walmart and a good insert. Things were comfortable - I especially liked the extra width - but needed the insert for comfort. Now that my Red Wings are well past their prime, thinking to do that for new boots, as well. Go light as I can this time, while still meeting safety regs. Taping doesn't need weighty boots.


About a year ago we were taking down scaffolding during the coldest winter day so far for that year, we were all feeling slow and some of us were starting to feel a bit sick. We always confirm with a stupid grunt hrmm or something similar so the person up above knows when to pass the slabs of wood down to the next person. Well I cleared my throat and the guy handing the slab to me let it go since i had just confirmed i had a hold of it. I didn't and it fell, I managed to move most of my foot away in time but it fell right on my big toe. Lost the nail on my left foot's big toe. Took a long time to heal couldn't walk for a while. They told me it might be broken at the ER but if it was it was very small and just the tip so they couldn't really do anything. Got shots and pain pills that were way way to strong. Can't drive taking those so I was real unhappy. 
-
Anyway the nail grew in wrong and from then on I had an in grown toe nail. I was paranoid for the rest of the year and always wore those heavy steel toe boots. That really didn't' help with the messed up nail. Every once in a while it would act up and I'd have to cut really deep myself. Couldn't wear closed shoes after the in grown toe nail removal so I wore junk saddles. Always end up being mildly clumsy when I have a foot injury so I'd stub my tow on concrete steps, even managed to dislocate that same big toe once when a house I was working on had an awkward uneven height step in the middle of the stairs. Anyway last month I had it with the damn thing costing me time off and I decided to man up and have the root burned with acid so that part of the nail wouldn't grow anymore. I made an appointment and once the nurse asked me about the surgery I chickened out and just had an ingrown toe nail removal. So he did an in grown removal. A week later nail grows back in and it starts to cut up my foot again. I go back and he doesn't do the acid but but does the thing where he cuts out the root with a blade and scissors. Nail looks normal now but holy crap that's one **** luck story for not wearing safety boots. 
-
Lesson here? Not wearing steel toed boots at the work place is risky as hell.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

well I decided to give Thorogood a go this time


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

red wing, all the way.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

jackleg said:


> red wing, all the way.


aus $ is low so they are expensive at the moment but the Thorogood is a good investment


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

keke said:


> aus $ is low so they are expensive at the moment but the Thorogood is a good investment


 I've always wore the Red Wing 875 since I was old enough to pay for them myself. I tried others but couldn't do it. if you can wear a lower cost boot I say go for it, but I can't.
Same with my Levis 501 shrink to fit pants. They've changed the material and lowered the quality but what else is there? I buy old Carhartt shirts on Ebay now as the new ones are garbage.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

keke said:


> well I decided to give Thorogood a go this time


How do you like the Thoroughgoods? I was thinking about getting a pair of them.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> How do you like the Thoroughgoods? I was thinking about getting a pair of them.


very impressed with them....good quality, perfect fit and 70 USD cheaper than red wing

if you want to get a pair you should know this....I wear 9D(M) US and I bought 8.5 EE US


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Thoroughgoods after 1 year of wear six days weekly ...... really love these boots


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

keke said:


> Thoroughgoods after 1 year of wear six days weekly ...... really love these boots


I think I've been through 6 pairs of Thorogoods now, they really are nice boots. Looks like you keep them well oiled Keke, I use Red Wing boot oil on mine. What type do you use on yours?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Mudslinger said:


> I think I've been through 6 pairs of Thorogoods now, they really are nice boots. Looks like you keep them well oiled Keke, I use Red Wing boot oil on mine. What type do you use on yours?


very happy with them ..... and they got special treatment for the photo shoot..I use the same..... Red Wing oil


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

What happened to the pumas ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Aussiecontractor said:


> What happened to the pumas ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


don't like it anymore + doesn't last long.... max 6 months


----------

